# Chilobrachys sp "Aladdin"



## wickedweasel (Jun 2, 2010)

Hi, just wondered if anyone can give me any tips on keeping this species. Can't seem to find much on the net.


----------



## SkinheadOi85 (Sep 28, 2008)

GRB / Grant maybe of help OR Mcluckyisms (sorry prop splt name wrong but he is pretty active on here! and keeps alot)


----------



## wickedweasel (Jun 2, 2010)

Ok, thanks - I'll message them. Cheers!


----------



## garlicpickle (Jan 16, 2009)

if you want lots of details you could join Arachnophiles and PM "Bongo" (aka Steve) as he is the person who discovered this species 

But if you can find a care sheet for Chilobrachys fimbriatus keep them similarly.


----------



## wickedweasel (Jun 2, 2010)

No way!!! I could actually talk to the guy that discovered the species??? SICK!!!


----------



## garlicpickle (Jan 16, 2009)

wickedweasel said:


> No way!!! I could actually talk to the guy that discovered the species??? SICK!!!


:lol2: they get discovered by real people you know!


----------



## TEENY (Jan 4, 2008)

garlicpickle said:


> :lol2: they get discovered by real people you know!


Where have you been lurking chick ????? I have missed you x


----------



## SkinheadOi85 (Sep 28, 2008)

LOL everyone in the T world on here seems canny and OOOOOOH PICKLEEEE! welcome back love


----------



## Christie&Spence (Feb 27, 2010)

Pickle Where have you been? I saw you on the classifieds a while back but not since  welcome back. 
O yeah back too the topic of discussion . Well I suppose they would be kept like any chilobrachys species. Ive got an andersoni, deep substrate for burrowing and a hide (she doesnt like too burrow tho! lol)


----------



## garlicpickle (Jan 16, 2009)

aww  I have been around but I'm a bit poorly, so I suppose I have been a bit quiet lately. I didn't realise you lot would miss me :blush: 

I keep my C. fimbriatus quite warm and slightly humid. I think they're OK, although with all the web in their tanks it's hard to see what they are up to.


----------



## mcluskyisms (Jan 24, 2010)

garlicpickle said:


> aww  I have been around but I'm a bit poorly, so I suppose I have been a bit quiet lately. I didn't realise you lot would miss me :blush:
> 
> I keep my C. fimbriatus quite warm and slightly humid. I think they're OK, although with all the web in their tanks it's hard to see what they are up to.


Get better soon Lisa!!!

: victory:


----------



## Christie&Spence (Feb 27, 2010)

garlicpickle said:


> aww  I have been around but I'm a bit poorly, so I suppose I have been a bit quiet lately. I didn't realise you lot would miss me :blush:
> 
> I keep my C. fimbriatus quite warm and slightly humid. I think they're OK, although with all the web in their tanks it's hard to see what they are up to.


Awww get better soon


----------



## wickedweasel (Jun 2, 2010)

garlicpickle said:


> :lol2: they get discovered by real people you know!


Lol, score one to the garlicpickle! Kinda walked into that one with my trousers down and my boxers up to my armpits...

Nah, I just thought that was cool. I'd be really proud of myself if I'd found and named a new species of animal.


----------



## spidersteve (Jan 25, 2010)

I keep my C fimbriatus, almost dry and only spray once a week lightly, they like it humid but not damp/wet. Some keepers have them bone dry and flood substrate once or twice a year. Best bet is to talk to bongo, but I keep my sp alladins the same as my other Chilobrachys. Only real tip I can give is give them plenty of room as they web heavy and you have to be careful as when you open lid to feed etc you can destroy their homes, every week to two weeks I use a pipette and add water to their tubs, but only enough to dampen slightly one side. They eat loads too so be careful how much you feed them, and they are lightning fast even at that size.


----------



## wickedweasel (Jun 2, 2010)

spidersteve said:


> I keep my C fimbriatus, almost dry and only spray once a week lightly, they like it humid but not damp/wet. Some keepers have them bone dry and flood substrate once or twice a year. Best bet is to talk to bongo, but I keep my sp alladins the same as my other Chilobrachys. Only real tip I can give is give them plenty of room as they web heavy and you have to be careful as when you open lid to feed etc you can destroy their homes, every week to two weeks I use a pipette and add water to their tubs, but only enough to dampen slightly one side. They eat loads too so be careful how much you feed them, and they are lightning fast even at that size.


Thanks Steve, much appreciated.


----------

